# River Rock Nightfire 2C Review!



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 14, 2008)

This is a review of the River Rock Nightfire 2C LED Flashlight (NF2C from now on). The light was purchased from Target for $27.49. It does seem to be quite a hard item to come by, so you might want to call around to make sure your local Target has it in stock before wasting your time. 

The item number is* 092080584*. 






River Rock Nightfire 2C

*CONTRUCTION:*
The NF2C has the best construction of any budget retail store flashlight I have personally seen. The threads are very smooth even before applying any lube. The tailcap has some slight checkered knurling so that it is easier to remove for battery replacement. 

The NF2C uses a forward clickie which is located on the end of the light. This means that if you press slightly on the tailcap the light will activate momentarily, and when you press the tailcap further the light will turn on constantly. This is the same style switch as used in all large Maglites. 
Even though it uses a forward clickie the NF2C can tail stand. It also has a small hole on the tailcap for lanyard attachment. 

The NF2C uses a plastic lens as do most budget retail store flashlights. It has a nice relatively deep textured reflector. The head also has some crenulations so that light escapes when the head is placed down on a surface. ​
*SIZE/WEIGHT*
6.8" x 1.5"
10.5 oz (with 2C batteries installed)





River Rock Nightfire 2C vs. Maglite Minimag 2AA 

*OUTPUT:
*The packaging of the NF2C claims that it is 136 lumens, but as always the real out the front lumens are quite a bit lower than that. Here is what I got using my lightbox/lux meter:

92 lumens
1,240 Lux 

What impressed me the most about this light is the incredably smooth beam! It has the smoothest beam I have EVER seen on a flashlight! If I saw a beamshot of this light and didn't know any better I would think it used a Seoul emitter and definetly not a Cree. I don't know how none of the high end LED flashlights can get a perfectly smooth beam with a cree and a cheap flashlight from Target can.

*BEAMSHOTS:*




River Rock Nightfire 2C Beamshot





River Rock Nightfire 2C White Wall Beamshot





Taskforce 3W 2C White Wall Beamshot 

*RUNTIME:*
I have no way of testing this, so here are the claims as stated on the packaging:

21 hours at maximum light output
60 hours at useful light output 

Keep in mind these that these runtimes are most likely grossly exaggerated. I don't think there is any light that is nearly 100 lumens and runs for 21 hours at maximum brightness. I would expect several hours of very bright light and then many hours of diminishing light after wards. 

*PROS:
*- One of the smoothest beams of any flashlight on the market
- Forward clickie 
- Better than average build quality for a light of this price
- Lanyard attachment hole

*CONS:
*- Plastic lens
- Less output than I expected 

*CONCLUSION:
*I own quite a few of the best bang for your buck retail store flashlights, and this is the one that gets the most use. It doesn't have anywhere near the throw of the other budget flashlights (2C Taskforce,3C Rayovac,2D Husky) but it makes up for it with better overall build quality and a much nicer beam. 
I would highly recommend this flashlight for anyone looking for a great everyday flashlight for indoor or close range outdoor use. ​


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I just saw this light yesterday at Target and was hoping someone would offer some opinions. Might have to add it to my Christmas list.

Geoff


----------



## parnass (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the review. None of our local Target stores sell this model (yet). I will remain on the lookout.


----------



## Mr Happy (Nov 14, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> It does seem to be quite a hard item to come by


I dropped by my local Target tonight on the way home looking for the Energizer 3W 2AA light (no luck, only the 1W), and they had about 10 of these NF2C's on display. They also had a couple of NF2AA lights, but they only claimed 60 lumens or something  If they also said 136 lumens I would have bought one. Heck, you can get 1AA lights as bright as that 2AA light.

I own an NF2C that I keep in the car. It is a nice light, but a little too bright for close up work like peering under the hood or reading maps. I should probably put a lower powered light in the car as well for close up jobs.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 14, 2008)

Flying Turtle said:


> Thanks for the review. I just saw this light yesterday at Target and was hoping someone would offer some opinions. Might have to add it to my Christmas list.
> 
> Geoff



As long as you don't expect it to be a retina scorcher I think you'll really like it! Make sure to pick one out yourself because you are going to want to make sure that the emitter is perfectly centered. There were 6 of these at the Target I bought mine from, and 3 of them were perfectly centered while the others were only slightly off center (nothing like the Husky 2D's I had to return). I guess it's my undiagnosed OCD coming out or something, but I always make sure to pick out the very best one possible. 




parnass said:


> Thanks for the review. None of our local Target stores sell this model (yet). I will remain on the lookout.



I called every single Target in the Philadelphia area and NONE of them had it in stock. Low and behold the closest Target to my house had them in stock. 
I'd call around and ask them if they can order one for you. You never know, it might work?


----------



## toolpig1 (Nov 15, 2008)

I love a compact 2C light and there are so few that are worthy. The TF Cree doesn't appeal to me with its sharp edges, O-rings for decoration, crappy switch, and laser like beam. The Husky and various auto parts store versions aren't any better. Your review has me wanting this light in a bad way! They haven't hit the NE Ohio area yet, but if anyone sees one, let me know.

Edit- After posting these comments this morning, I had some errands to run and I'm just down the street from a Target. Finally, my store had them! I'm looking forward to trying it out this evening.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 15, 2008)

*adirondackdestroyer,*

I purchased a flashlight in Sweden which is very similar to this light, but at an other name. The same 2C cell and stated 
21 hours at maximum light output
60 hours at useful light output. 

When I compared to my Maglite 2D with terralux dropin I estimated the total brightness to be very equal which seems to be correct with your measured 92 lumens. The 2D/Terralux has around 100 lumens.

I found the 2C LED to be more useful than the Mag/Terralux because the narrower beam (nowadays I consider Maglites have unnecessary wide beam really suitable for distances closer than 5meters) and therefore much brighter spill than the Maglite. Also the beam was very smooth as you mentioned.

Very soon I could establish that the statement of "_21 hours at maximum light output_" was VERY exaggerated. Not more than some hour and the brightness was strongly decreased. But it was with alkalines and this light has no regulation. I suppose this light will work great with recheargable NiMh cells. Though the beginning output will be decreased to around 74 lumens the average brightness will be much higher and already after an hour or so the light will be brighter than with alkalines.

Unfortunately NiMh C and D cells are hardly available in the most stores here. And in the cases they are it's 2200 mAh. Less than the available AA cells, so the point get lost with using larger cells!

Edit: the claiming of 136 lumens during 21 hours is just another example of unfair marketing. But if using 5000-6000mAh NiMh cells you would possibly get between 60-70 lumens during that time. Which in my opinion is a very attractive alternative! A decent brightness for a very long time in a flashlight still quite compact.

Regards, Patric


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 15, 2008)

toolpig1 said:


> I love a compact 2C light and there are so few that are worthy. The TF Cree doesn't appeal to me with its sharp edges, O-rings for decoration, crappy switch, and laser like beam. The Husky and various auto parts store versions aren't any better. Your review has me wanting this light in a bad way! They haven't hit the NE Ohio area yet, but if anyone sees one, let me know.



I know how you feel. I recommended to Fenix a long time ago in a survey that they should make a single stage compact 2C flashlight with a forward clickie and price it for the masses. Obviously this never happened, but the Nightfire2C is pretty close to what I would have wanted. 
I'm not sure if it works like this, but you might be able to call a Target that has them in stock and have them ship it to you. I did this with Lowe's before and they had no problems. 
Here is the phone number of the store that I bought mine from. I know that they have at least a few of them in stock:

(518) 247-4961



Swedpat said:


> *adirondackdestroyer,*
> 
> I purchased a flashlight in Sweden which is very similar to this light, but at an other name. The same 2C cell and stated
> 21 hours at maximum light output
> ...



Others have said it gets around 2 hours of high brightness and another 2 hours of diminishing output before it turns off.
Not bad runtime IMO, but a far cry from the 21 hours of maximum light output that they claim. 
My lightbox is very close to exact and in most cases has proven to be a little bit low. If this light was tested in an intragrated sphere I would expect it to be around 95-100 lumens.


----------



## Stress_Test (Nov 15, 2008)

Interesting review, especially the lux numbers. I'd been wondering about that. It confirms my suspicion that my L1D slightly out throws the RR 2C. 

My only complaint about the RR is the switch is very soft (doesn't take much force at all to activate). But, the tailcap can be unscrewed to lock out the switch. 

Anyway, it's a great close range light, because it's got no intense hotspot to blind you with bounce-back.


----------



## Mr Happy (Nov 15, 2008)

A general note when measuring run time with alkaline batteries: alkalines do not handle continuous discharge well and suffer premature voltage sag under non-stop loads. To obtain the maximum run time and capacity with alkalines they need to be run intermittently, e.g. 5 mins on, 55 mins off. This may not get to the 21 hours claimed, but it may extend the battery life considerably over a continuous run test.


----------



## entendu (Nov 16, 2008)

Adirondackdestroyer thanks for the review. I knew it wasn't 136 lumens and would have guessed around 60-80 lumens. 

you said quote: I know how you feel. I recommended to Fenix a long time ago in a survey that they should make a single stage compact 2C flashlight with a forward clickie and price it for the masses. Obviously this never happened, but the Nightfire2C is pretty close to what I would have wanted.

I did the same last year no luck. I believe 'they' are looking into it. 
Totally agree with your assessment of the NF2C. Smoothest beam in a 2C light. Good flood / throw design. I find it to be functionally useful from 3 feet to perhaps 30-40 feet range at night. That is, its great indoors and out and that range represents the majority of my usage. 
I also agree it is pretty close to what I've been looking for as well. Got rid of my task force and AutoZone 2 C lights after using this one Its much better built. While the construction is not in the same category as a Maglite (IMO its close though), its much better than the Task force and I prefer it because of its smaller size and better beam than the Maglite.

Come on Fenix ..... there's a market out there! 

I've used the powercell NiMH C cells on the light and plan to do some run time tests and then plan to compare with alkaline cells. 
I let the light run all night one day last week (approx 8 hours) on the original alkalines and it still had plenty of light the next morning


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 16, 2008)

Swedpat said:


> But if using 5000-6000mAh NiMh cells you would possibly get between 60-70 lumens during that time. Which in my opinion is a very attractive alternative! A decent brightness for a very long time in a flashlight still quite compact.
> Regards, Patric


 

When I count about it I think it will be quite unrealistic to expect a runtime of up to 20 hours with any C battery. A Fenix E20 provides 109 lumens for three hours using 2700mAh cells. If you have 5000+ mAh NiMh cells it will maybe provide 8-10 hours with 70 lumens...
The question is how a LED light like the Fenix TK10 can provide 60 lumens in 10 hours with CR123 cells of ca 1500mAh? Something is strange here...

Regards, Patric


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 16, 2008)

No problem, I'm glad you found the review useful. I think the reason it doesn't seem very bright is because of how smooth the beam is, and the lack of throw. The NF2C is definitely a short range light compared to most Cree based lights on the market. 

At this point I don't expect Fenix to come out with any C cell based flashlights. If they were going to do that they would have a long time ago. It's really a shame because I think a C cell flashlight is the best option for the everyday consumer. If they made a single stage 2C light around 60 lumens with a slightly recessed forward clickie (to prevent accidental activation) it would sell like hotcakes. The runtime would be fantastic due to the great efficiency of Fenix circuitry. This would be the ultimate flashlight for the non flashaholic...... Fenix are you listening??? 

I'll be using only Alkaline cells in my NF2C, so it's nice to know they can run for quite some time before dying out. I wonder if anyone could do a runtime test for this light to see exactly what kind of runtime we're looking at. 





entendu said:


> Adirondackdestroyer thanks for the review. I knew it wasn't 136 lumens and would have guessed around 60-80 lumens.
> 
> you said quote: I know how you feel. I recommended to Fenix a long time ago in a survey that they should make a single stage compact 2C flashlight with a forward clickie and price it for the masses. Obviously this never happened, but the Nightfire2C is pretty close to what I would have wanted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Radiophile (Nov 16, 2008)

I really like mine. It's build quality is much better than the LTF2C or AAP2C and the beam is more useful.

Last time I was in Target they had gotten more in stock and the peg they hang on was full. Looks like they're stocking up for the holiday shopping season.

I also noticed a full peg of RR K2 lanterns.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 16, 2008)

Radiophile said:


> I really like mine. It's build quality is much better than the LTF2C or AAP2C and the beam is more useful.
> 
> Last time I was in Target they had gotten more in stock and the peg they hang on was full. Looks like they're stocking up for the holiday shopping season.
> 
> I also noticed a full peg of RR K2 lanterns.



Good, hopefully more members will be able to find them. I had a hell of a time getting this one! 
I saw the RR K2 lantern as well, but it didn't do anything for me. I would have picked it up in a second if it used a Cree.
I did pick up a Rayovac Extreme 300 Lumen 3D lantern the other day and am VERY VERY impressed!


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 17, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> At this point I don't expect Fenix to come out with any C cell based flashlights. If they were going to do that they would have a long time ago. It's really a shame because I think a C cell flashlight is the best option for the everyday consumer. If they made a single stage 2C light around 60 lumens with a slightly recessed forward clickie (to prevent accidental activation) it would sell like hotcakes. The runtime would be fantastic due to the great efficiency of Fenix circuitry. This would be the ultimate flashlight for the non flashaholic...... Fenix are you listening???


 

I agree with you. A 2C flashlight is still quite compact and not too heavy. In my opinion the thicker tube will make such a light to be more comfortable in the hand than a 2AA light. The 2C I mentioned in a post above surely is from the same manufacturer as the River Rock Nightfire. I was dissapointed of the fast diminishing brightness and gave it to a friend. But it had be interesting to try with NiMh-cells instead. Slightly lower output from the beginning but a higher average output and better runtime would be the result. 

A Fenix 2C with around 60 lumens wouldn't just be a great light for non-flashoholics. I would grab one too...:twothumbs

Regards, Patric


----------



## baterija (Nov 17, 2008)

Swedpat said:


> If you have 5000+ mAh NiMh cells it will maybe provide 8-10 hours with 70 lumens...
> The question is how a LED light like the Fenix TK10 can provide 60 lumens in 10 hours with CR123 cells of ca 1500mAh? Something is strange here...



The strange part is thinking in term of Ah instead of thinking of capacity in terms of watt hours. 

cr123 >>> 3 volts * 1.5Ah = 4.5 Wh
C Nimh >>> 1.2 volts * 5Ah = 6 Wh

So the CR123 has about 75% of the energy of the C Cells using the nominal capacities instead of 30 percent if you tried comparing mAh ratings. From their you can start looking at the other advantages the higher voltages give you, like buck circuits usually being more efficient. That narrows the real power supplied to the LED gap even more.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 17, 2008)

baterija,

Thank you for that information! It's very instructive to participate in this forum. Even I have something new to learn each day! :twothumbs
I really thought that the Ah showed the total energy of the battery, undependent of voltage. 

Actually that does mean an AA-cell 1,2V NiMH of 2700mAh has less energy than a 3V Cr123 of 1500mAh! I thought it was the opposite. 
1,2*2,7= 3,24 Wh
3*1,5=4,5 Wh
4,5/3,25=1,38 times more, instead of that the NiMh has 1,8 times more than the CR123!

Conclusion is that the lithium battery has very large energy amount in relation to the size!

But how to explain that the EagleTac P10A2 Link with 2 AA cells has practically the same brightness and runtime as the Fenix TK10 with 2 CR123? Either it's more efficient bulb or the statement is exaggerated? 
The runtime for 60 lumens is slightly lower, however.
 
Regards, Patric


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Swedpat said:


> The 2C I mentioned in a post above surely is from the same manufacturer as the River Rock Nightfire. I was dissapointed of the fast diminishing brightness and gave it to a friend. But it had be interesting to try with NiMh-cells instead. Slightly lower output from the beginning but a higher average output and better runtime would be the result.


 

Here I found the 2C flashlight I was talking about. No doubt about that it's the same light, nearly complete identical design:
X-GLOW


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 17, 2008)

Swedpat said:


> Here I found the 2C flashlight I was talking about. No doubt about that it's the same light, nearly complete identical design:
> X-GLOW




I would have to guess that they're on in the same. They look very similar, the main difference being the addition of the gold color ring on the Nightfire. 

Do you remember how much you paid for it?


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 17, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer,

In the link the price is 269 SEK, but if I recall correct I paid 249 SEK a year ago. That is around 30 USD. 

Regards, Patric


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is a Link to an Earlier Thread for those that missed it:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/207785

And the 2 AA Version (with some 2C comments in it):
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209137


----------



## entendu (Nov 19, 2008)

Just finished measuring the runtime for Nightfire 2 C light . With fresh Alkalines after 1 hour 70% after 2.5 hours 50% at 3 hours 45%.(stopped test)

With 5000 mah NimH (right after a full charge) different story:
After 1 hour 90%, 3 hours 75%, 3 hours 75%,4 hours 75%, 5 hours 75%, 6 hours 65%, and after 7 hours 30%. 

So based on limited testing you get 2.5 hours of bright light with alkalines and 6 plus hours with freshly charged Powerex C cells.


----------



## kwalker (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm buying this light today based on your information and I'd like to get the batteries you describe for maximum brightness and run time. Exactly where could I get those batteries? - not familiar with 'Powerex cells'. approximate cost??
Thanks


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 19, 2008)

entendu said:


> Just finished measuring the runtime for Nightfire 2 C light . With fresh Alkalines after 1 hour 70% after 2.5 hours 50% at 3 hours 45%.(stopped test)
> 
> With 5000 mah NimH (right after a full charge) different story:
> After 1 hour 90%, 3 hours 75%, 3 hours 75%,4 hours 75%, 5 hours 75%, 6 hours 65%, and after 7 hours 30%.
> ...



How were you gauging the output during those runtime tests? Those numbers seem pretty respectable. I wonder how long the light would run after the steep drop off.


----------



## entendu (Nov 19, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> How were you gauging the output during those runtime tests? Those numbers seem pretty respectable. I wonder how long the light would run after the steep drop off.




Measured the relative output using a solar voltaic cell with a ma meter. I checked the readout every hour and then every half hour. With the NiMH batteries the output dropped more quickly after about 6.5 hours and was down to 10% after 7.5 hours. Didn't do an extended test with Alkalines and may do it later this week.



_Heading to the future at light speed!_


----------



## baterija (Nov 19, 2008)

Graph based on entendu's measured numbers and the assumption that at turn on they both are at 100%.


----------



## kwalker (Nov 19, 2008)

Just brought this light home and it's great with alkalines. Can someone please advise me on where to get some of the high power batteries referenced in earlier posts?
Thanks


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 19, 2008)

entendu said:


> Measured the relative output using a solar voltaic cell with a ma meter.


 
I'm kind of disappointed claimed 21 and actual is maybe 1? And the spec said at Max... so not much wiggle room in the spec. that would be plainly false advertising. Oh Well... I've not had a chance to test mine, but I might try something.

I have not worked with these cells in years, but have you checked that the performance of the solar cell, in the region you are using it in, is linear? Since you're measuring current, what is the load are you using? Or are you just using the internal resistance of the meter? I would expect the currents to be quite small if it is a single cell, why not use a fixed load and measure the voltage across the load which would minimize issues with the internal resistance of the meter.

When you say 50% are you saying the current dropped by that amount (assuming 1:1 relationship) or are you doing some addtional calculation to correlate the relationship?

Thanks!


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 19, 2008)

kwalker said:


> Just brought this light home and it's great with alkalines. Can someone please advise me on where to get some of the high power batteries referenced in earlier posts?
> Thanks


This is the type of battery he is refering to, but not the exact brand. http://www.all-battery.com/cardnimhc5000mahhighcapacityrechargeablebattery2xc.aspx

These are the exact cells, more expensive:
http://www.photonlight.com/PowerEx-Rechargeable-C-Batteries-NiMH-5-000-mAh-p/mh-2c500.htm

This is a pretty good company to deal with, and the same cells as the test:
http://www.thomasdistributing.us/MAHA_5000_mAH_C_Rechargeable_NiMH_C_Batteries_p/mh-2c500.htm

I think that should get you going.


----------



## entendu (Nov 19, 2008)

StandardBattery said:


> I'm kind of disappointed claimed 21 and actual is maybe 1? And the spec said at Max... so not much wiggle room in the spec. that would be plainly false advertising. Oh Well... I've not had a chance to test mine, but I might try something.
> 
> I have not worked with these cells in years, but have you checked that the performance of the solar cell, in the region you are using it in, is linear? Since you're measuring current, what is the load are you using? Or are you just using the internal resistance of the meter? I would expect the currents to be quite small if it is a single cell, why not use a fixed load and measure the voltage across the load which would minimize issues with the internal resistance of the meter.
> 
> ...


 

Good point My system is simple. I make the assumption that the cell is functioning in the linear range. The currents involved were in the 10's of milliamps. I also assume the meters internal resistance is not a significant issue. As for the 50% value it assumes linearity with no additional calculations so yes the current was 50% of the max.

Hope you or others can test their light and post the results. I plan additional tests.


_Heading to the future at light speed_


----------



## Mr Happy (Nov 19, 2008)

kwalker said:


> I'm buying this light today based on your information and I'd like to get the batteries you describe for maximum brightness and run time. Exactly where could I get those batteries? - not familiar with 'Powerex cells'. approximate cost??
> Thanks





kwalker said:


> Just brought this light home and it's great with alkalines. Can someone please advise me on where to get some of the high power batteries referenced in earlier posts?
> Thanks



It's a novel idea I know, but there is this thing called Google.  It kind of searches the interwebs for keywords you type in. :thinking: When you type in something like, oh, I don't know, _Powerex batteries_ and hit the search button, you may find to your astonishment that relevant links are returned. :kiss:


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 20, 2008)

entendu said:


> Just finished measuring the runtime for Nightfire 2 C light . With fresh Alkalines after 1 hour 70% after 2.5 hours 50% at 3 hours 45%.(stopped test)
> 
> With 5000 mah NimH (right after a full charge) different story:
> After 1 hour 90%, 3 hours 75%, 3 hours 75%,4 hours 75%, 5 hours 75%, 6 hours 65%, and after 7 hours 30%.
> ...


 

Thanks for the info entendu!

Though it really demonstrates that NiMh are better than alkalines when it comes to provide an even output during long time I was actually a bit dissapointed. At a comparison between NiMh and alkalines with 2AA LED Mini Maglite the curve for the NiMh cells were much better. Check out this test: 
http://www.cpfreviews.com/MiniMag-2AALED.php

Scroll down to end and there you find "Minimag 2AA led comparative" graph. Almost at the very end of total runtime you have around 85% of the original brightness, and at 50% of the total runtime of + 4 hours you have more than 95% of the brightness! Is it difference between different brands of NiMh batteries?

Regards, Patric


----------



## toolpig1 (Nov 27, 2008)

The more expectation that I have for a light, the worse it feels to end up disappointed. At first glance and feel, I really liked this light. On style alone, the light looks more like a premium flashlight than a "made in China" discount store purchase. The threads were pretty clean and well lubed. I thought the overall fit and finish was very good. I put in the batteries and right away noticed the rattle, not the end of the world. Next was the switch, soft is an understatement, I could cough and turn on the light. I'm only talking about the momentary use, you still need to apply decent pressure to actually "click" the switch. If you're going to carry this light in some type of pack, you'll probably want to back off the tailcap to lock the light out.

Now, what really matters, the output claimed at 136 lumens???? All I have to go on is my eye, but no way! This light has absolutely no center spot, no throw whatsoever. Compared to some of my older lights, I had expected this one to blow them away. My Inova XO (newer with reflector) held its own against the River Rock. I'm sure the RR was brighter overall, but the XO easily out throws it. My good old Streamlight Propolymer 4AA *Luxeon *kicked the RR's butt. Outside the house, I couldn't illuminate anything more than 40' away with the RR, meanwhile, the Propoly is lighting up the sides of houses at least 300' away. Speaking of the "little engine that could" (Luxeon Propoly), my appreciation of this flashlight continues to grow.

Don't get me wrong, the RR is a bright floodlight, but I have a strong preference for throwers. If you're looking for a bright, use it around the house light, this may be the one. For me, I packed it back up and returned it, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## L.E.D. (Nov 27, 2008)

toolpig1 said:


> The TF Cree doesn't appeal to me with its....laser like beam.





toolpig1 said:


> ..but I have a strong preference for throwers.



hmmm...


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 27, 2008)

toolpig1 said:


> The more expectation that I have for a light, the worse it feels to end up disappointed. At first glance and feel, I really liked this light. On style alone, the light looks more like a premium flashlight than a "made in China" discount store purchase. The threads were pretty clean and well lubed. I thought the overall fit and finish was very good. I put in the batteries and right away noticed the rattle, not the end of the world. Next was the switch, soft is an understatement, I could cough and turn on the light. I'm only talking about the momentary use, you still need to apply decent pressure to actually "click" the switch. If you're going to carry this light in some type of pack, you'll probably want to back off the tailcap to lock the light out.
> 
> Now, what really matters, the output claimed at 136 lumens???? All I have to go on is my eye, but no way! This light has absolutely no center spot, no throw whatsoever. Compared to some of my older lights, I had expected this one to blow them away. My Inova XO (newer with reflector) held its own against the River Rock. I'm sure the RR was brighter overall, but the XO easily out throws it. My good old Streamlight Propolymer 4AA *Luxeon *kicked the RR's butt. Outside the house, I couldn't illuminate anything more than 40' away with the RR, meanwhile, the Propoly is lighting up the sides of houses at least 300' away. Speaking of the "little engine that could" (Luxeon Propoly), my appreciation of this flashlight continues to grow.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the RR is a bright floodlight, but I have a strong preference for throwers. If you're looking for a bright, use it around the house light, this may be the one. For me, I packed it back up and returned it, just not my cup of tea.



The 2C Nightfire puts out nearly 100 lumens (2.5 times the Streamlight 4AA Luxeon), but it has very little throw. If you were looking for a thrower you bought the wrong light. I said near the end of the review that this light is mostly for indoor or close range outdoor use. 
If you want a thrower than check out the Husky 2D Cree from Home Depot. None of your lights will even compare to it!

Here is my review:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=211092


----------



## toolpig1 (Nov 27, 2008)

Both of your comments are correct. I simply bought the wrong light for my taste. As far as the contradiction about the TF, let me clarify. I do prefer lights that throw, but along with a reasonable amount of usable spill. The test drive that I took with the TF showed me a serious thrower, but with very little spill, ie the laser beam. I always fall back to my propoly, which we all know to be a great thrower. The propoly also puts out a nice amount of spill making it one of the most versatile lights that I've ever seen. For the Husky, I hate to judge a book by its cover, but that light is just too fugly. BTW- Happy Thanksgiving to all my flashlight friends!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 27, 2008)

toolpig1 said:


> Both of your comments are correct. I simply bought the wrong light for my taste. As far as the contradiction about the TF, let me clarify. I do prefer lights that throw, but along with a reasonable amount of usable spill. The test drive that I took with the TF showed me a serious thrower, but with very little spill, ie the laser beam. I always fall back to my propoly, which we all know to be a great thrower. The propoly also puts out a nice amount of spill making it one of the most versatile lights that I've ever seen. For the Husky, I hate to judge a book by its cover, but that light is just too fugly. BTW- Happy Thanksgiving to all my flashlight friends!


 
If you are mostly into throwers then the Nightfire 2C isn't going to be your cup of tea. I personally love the beam, mostly because of how incredibly smooth it is.
I know how you feel about the Taskforce. I don't really like the beam very much either. 
If you like throw then you should check out the Husky, even if you think it looks horrible. The throw this thing has is unreal! I'll take a beamshot tonight comparing it to the Streamlight, just so you can see how much of a spanking it gives it. The spill on the Husky is also very bright and useful.


----------



## L.E.D. (Nov 27, 2008)

I am still pretty pleased with the RR NF2C as an indoor general use light, the lack of throw is actually pleasing to the eye for up close - medium range tasks. Also, the Streamlight Super Tac spanks the Husky in throw and spill, though with slightly less overall output. Interestingly enough, it' 135 lm OTF spanks the "150 lm" of the Task Force 2C Cree. The new K2's are definitely a decent competitor.


----------



## toolpig1 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey guys, I appreciate the comments. Now I have to check out the Streamlight Super Tac. The beam wasn't the only thing about the TF that I didn't like. Also wasn't thrilled with the sharp edges on the anti-roll feature, O-rings for decoration (silly), and the cheapo feeling switch. The RR 2C didn't have a perfect beam either, but it was pretty darn good if you don't mind the obvious missing center hot spot. It seems to me that if you're going to produce a light that can pump 100+ lumens, why not put a little of that power into the center spot. I never get hung up on lumen ratings, look at the modest 40 lumen rating on the propoly that I never stop talking about. That thing is like a 130 lb boxer fighting for the heavyweight championship. Oh well, enough said.


----------



## Illum (Nov 28, 2008)

:wow: and 
I didn't know the light has been reviewed already
I made another thread on it, not as much info but a little excessive on pics:shrug:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/214298

:thanks: for the lighting readings and runtime, 2 hours to 50% isn't too bad, seeing that it could potentially replace my L4 as the room sweeper:naughty:


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 6, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Make sure to pick one out yourself because you are going to want to make sure that the emitter is perfectly centered. There were 6 of these at the Target I bought mine from, and 3 of them were perfectly centered while the others were only slightly off center (nothing like the Husky 2D's I had to return).


 
How can you tell in the package if the LED is centered? I saw these today and tried to eyeball the LED, but the packaging makes it impossible. At least with the Husky I could make a little tear in the peg hole to get clear view at the top of the emitter.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 6, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> How can you tell in the package if the LED is centered? I saw these today and tried to eyeball the LED, but the packaging makes it impossible. At least with the Husky I could make a little tear in the peg hole to get clear view at the top of the emitter.



I looked down the head of the light while moving the light back and forth slightly in the upright position. I was able to see if it was centered rather easily.


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 6, 2008)

Can the lens be removed/replaced with a glass one?


----------



## Illum (Dec 6, 2008)

the lens and reflector feels like a press-seal, the same manner like the streamlight scorpion, I'm not sure if it can be removed without destroying it. Why would you want another window? for scratch resistance?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 6, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> the lens and reflector feels like a press-seal, the same manner like the streamlight scorpion, I'm not sure if it can be removed without destroying it. Why would you want another window? for scratch resistance?



I think you are right about the lens being pressed and not removable. 

The reason for replacing it with a glass lens is mostly scratch resistance and for much better light transmission.


----------



## Illum (Dec 6, 2008)

I thought the light transmission is already better than some of the other lights on the shelf but I'm often wrong

as for scratch resistance I'm not too worried, if theres whisker scratches I'll apply a little bit of Arm&hammer, Aquafresh, Colgate, Crest, Lion, Mentadent, or Sensodyne [whatever I happen to have] on the surface...if the scratch is a jumbo...hey, its only $27. Mark it as a beater and go out and buy another one, if the beaters tint is better than the new one you could always swap heads:twothumbs


----------



## guiri (Dec 7, 2008)

Swedpat said:


> *adirondackdestroyer,*
> 
> I purchased a flashlight in Sweden which is very similar to this light, but at



Wazzup Patric?

Hey, I've lived in Boden, Garnisonsgatan


----------



## supasizefries (Mar 11, 2009)

Kind of off topic, but has anyone tried dropping in a better emitter into one of these lights? I have the same light and would like to tinker with it.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 11, 2009)

I haven't tried myself, but it seem like it would be one of the simpler lights to mod with a new emitter. If you go this route, post before and after pics! Or, maybe lux readings if you can. Always good to quantify a mod's success.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 11, 2009)

supasizefries said:


> Kind of off topic, but has anyone tried dropping in a better emitter into one of these lights? I have the same light and would like to tinker with it.



I haven't tried anything myself, but I'm not even sure it would be worth it to drop in a higher bin Cree. Mostly because this light already uses a silver backed Cree, which means that I would expect it to be at least a Q2 or better. 
You can give it a shot, but I wouldn't expect much of a difference.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm planning to soon, but with something that should make a substantial difference.  
It does look like an easy mod with either a complete star or mounting the emmiter on a thin heatsink.
I did try running it on an 18650 battery. It did seem to be a little brighter.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 11, 2009)

kz1000s1 said:


> I'm planning to soon, but with something that should make a substantial difference.
> It does look like an easy mod with either a complete star or mounting the emmiter on a thin heatsink.
> I did try running it on an 18650 battery. It did seem to be a little brighter.


 
Running it on an 18650 might be risky; you're increasing the voltage over the spec. How long did you run it for on the li-ion?


----------



## supasizefries (Mar 11, 2009)

kz1000s1 said:


> I'm planning to soon, but with something that should make a substantial difference.
> It does look like an easy mod with either a complete star or mounting the emmiter on a thin heatsink.
> I did try running it on an 18650 battery. It did seem to be a little brighter.



What were you planning on using if I may ask? 



Phaserburn said:


> I haven't tried myself, but it seem like it would be one of the simpler lights to mod with a new emitter. If you go this route, post before and after pics! Or, maybe lux readings if you can. Always good to quantify a mod's success.



I'll be sure to take comparison pics if I am able to find a worthwhile modification.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> Running it on an 18650 might be risky; you're increasing the voltage over the spec. How long did you run it for on the li-ion?



I only tried it for a minute, but as far as I know people have been using an 18650 in the Taskforce 2C with no problem. Even if something does get fried, my future plans for it may involve running it direct drive anyway.
That's the only hint I'm giving, so you'll just have to....;


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 11, 2009)

I picked up one River Rock Nightfire 2C about 2 months ago.

Here are some pics I took.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Mar 28, 2009)

How about this? Does anything look a little different?


----------



## StandardBattery (Mar 28, 2009)

Wowzer! That's an emitter that's more appropriate for a light of this size. 

Do you have anything to add about the power source or driver?

I must say though I use my low level for night stereo light work. The smooth beam is nice for close up work.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 28, 2009)

Sweet mod! How much more output did you get? Are you still using 2C cells? 

More info please.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Mar 29, 2009)

It's still using the original driver. The D bin P7 is mounted on an aluminum heatsink. With C alkalines the output isn't much different from stock. However, when you put in an 18650 li-ion, it looks like it goes into direct drive with a huge increase. The beam is the same as with the Cree, just much brighter. No artifacts and no X in the hotspot even at an inch from the wall. Think Surefire L4 wall of light, with more power and no doughnut hole. The D bin P7 is mounted on an aluminum heatsink. It gets warm after a minute, then a little warmer, but not too hot. Again, similar to an L4.

This is what the original guts look like. 






The board is attached to a plastic piece with the battery contact. On top of that is an aluminum spacer ring, then a steel plate with the star attached with tabs. There is hardened thermal paste under the star. Finally, the aluminum retaining ring screws down on top.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice! Betcha the beam is nice and smooth.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Now how about some beamshots using both 2c cells and 18650's.


----------



## regulator (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the review. The light looks to be built well. I like c cell size lights for fit in the hand general use. This would be a good household light.

Another C cell light that has got my interest is the DeWalt 3 C cell light. It looks built very well, regulated, glass lens, and OP reflector. It also has a side switch that I prefer in a larger light. But it is more expensive.


----------



## supasizefries (Sep 15, 2009)

I recently saw this light again in my local Target. The body has been slightly changed. The old ones were smooth but it looks like the new model has knurling on the body.


----------



## fineshot1 (Sep 28, 2009)

I went to the local Target yesterday to pick up a different make/model led flashlight and this model got my attention. In fact there were a bunch of different RR models. On a previous trip to this store I purchased a tiny RR TM-321XSE6 1AA and was surprised at the quality construction and how well it works(i am new to this led arena). I have a $15 Target gift card on the way and when it comes in I am going to pick up the NF2C. This and some of the other RR models seem like they would also make nice holiday/birthday gifts.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 28, 2009)

fineshot1 said:


> This and some of the other RR models seem like they would also make nice holiday/birthday gifts.



I agree that the the River Rock Nightfire 2C is a pretty good flashlight, but the 2AA Minimag Rebel is a much better flashlight to give as a gift IMO. If you get a 10% off coupon at your post office you can pick them up for $18 each at Home Depot.


----------



## fineshot1 (Sep 28, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I agree that the the River Rock Nightfire 2C is a pretty good flashlight, but the 2AA Minimag Rebel is a much better flashlight to give as a gift IMO. If you get a 10% off coupon at your post office you can pick them up for $18 each at Home Depot.



Sorry - I did not mean the RR 2C specificly for gifting but some of the other smaller models and perhaps some of the other lantern models for folks I know go camping. Some seem relatively inexpensive and well built.


----------



## fineshot1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the review & info adirondackdestroyer. I did pick one up from my local
Target store with the $10 gift card as partial payment and I love it - just as you 
described. It is well made but the C cell battery rattle annoys me.


----------



## flashlite (Oct 21, 2009)

supasizefries said:


> I recently saw this light again in my local Target. The body has been slightly changed. The old ones were smooth but it looks like the new model has knurling on the body.



Has anyone else noticed this? I just bought one today but they all had the smooth bodies. I might exchange mine for one with knurling if this is true.


----------



## batmanacw (Nov 1, 2009)

This light is now on clearance at my local Target for $13.74. I bought one and concur that its a decent light for the money. Not great, but very nice for the money.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 1, 2009)

batmanacw said:


> This light is now on clearance at my local Target for $13.74. I bought one and concur that its a decent light for the money. Not great, but very nice for the money.




This light is a bargain for $13!!! I'll be checking out Target in a few days to see if they have any left for Christmas presents.


----------



## HWman (Nov 2, 2009)

I had to chauffeur my girlfriend to Target on Friday night. I bought four Nightfire 2C flashlights for $13.74 (each) and two River Rock lanterns (one K2 85 lumens and one Cree 136 lumens) for $10.88 (each). I left a couple of K2 lanterns for someone who might really need them...

I ended up spending almost $97 (I needed some batteries, too)!


----------



## brett09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Finally signed up here after months of browsing.

I agree that the battery rattle is annoying, however I've found an easy way to fix it. I just simply wrapped the battery in electrical tape. It doesn't take much, only about 1 layer over the entire battery, so you can't overlap the tape at all. But 5 minutes of work eliminates the rattle 

Overall a great flashlight for the price.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 2, 2009)

In Redwood City, CA ... only RR 85 lumen lanterns and RR 1AA w/ optic left @ 50% off.

Mountain View, CA ... plenty of everything left, but none on clearance.


----------



## flashlite (Nov 2, 2009)

supasizefries said:


> I recently saw this light again in my local Target. The body has been slightly changed. The old ones were smooth but it looks like the new model has knurling on the body.


 
I wonder if these are on clearance to make way for this new body style. Has anyone else seen the 2C with Knurling on the body yet?


----------



## Statenheimer (Nov 3, 2009)

flashlite said:


> I wonder if these are on clearance to make way for this new body style. Has anyone else seen the 2C with Knurling on the body yet?


Hello everyone, this thread actually made me sign up here after a long time of browsing.

Picked up one of these and the little atmospheric 1xAA yesterday on clearance, only to find rave reviews about them here.

Anyway, the point of my message is that the one I picked up on clearance HAS the knurling.

Thought this might entice some more people to keep an eye out...


----------



## Gatsby (Nov 3, 2009)

I saw these at one of the local Targets as well on clearance and I thought the one I was looking at had knurling on the body and the tailcap.

It looked pretty decent and quite good for the price - I have to admit I did not pull the trigger as I'm not sure I really need it given other lights and I'm hesitant to add another battery type into the mix since I don't have any other c cell lights...

Still it looks like a solid kitchen drawer, work bench, walk the dogs option.


----------



## toolpig1 (Nov 4, 2009)

My Target store had three on clearance, all with the knurled body. I tried this light out months ago and wasn't interested in purchasing.
Just thought I'd mention that it doesn't seem to matter smooth vs. knurled....the 2C River Rock is on clearance regardless.

I'll probably cave in when they drop to under $7 each (if there's any left).


----------



## ryball (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks, guys. :sigh: Stopped by Target and found nearly all the River Rock lights in stock and @ 50% off.

Picked up another 2C (with knurling)
two of the AA asphericals
two of the lanterns

xmas stocking stuffers done.


----------



## kwalker (Nov 4, 2009)

So, would stronger batteries blow this up? I've seen several of these 2C lights at Target stores for 50% off...1xAA too.
I picked up a Victorinox 2C (made by Inova) from 'Tuesday Morning' store for $19.99. (http://www.swissarmy.com/MultiTools/Pages/Product.aspx?category=flashlights&product=V2C-MR&) It is solidly built and states 5.8watts. I think I could get away with using 2x14500 cells in the Victorinox but I wonder if the RR would blow. Advice?


----------



## notrefined (Nov 5, 2009)

ooooh....I covet one, I hope there aren't any left on clearance at my local stores 'cause I can't (or at least shouldn't) afford one


----------



## fineshot1 (Nov 5, 2009)

I could not resist it so I went back to Target and purchased two more(great clearance price) and I also picked up some RR smaller clearance models for xmas gifts.

Thanks Brett09 for the battery rattle fix.


----------



## flashlite (Nov 5, 2009)

Been to three different Target stores and all were sold out. There must be some real flashaholic vulchers around here.


----------



## ryball (Nov 5, 2009)

The lanterns I picked up were still in the K2 package but were green bodied and had crees. fyi.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 5, 2009)

ryball said:


> The lanterns I picked up were still in the K2 package but were green bodied and had crees. fyi.


 
Were I to be tempted, would I be able to identify it as a Cree while the lantern is still in the package at the store? All the lanterns when I checked at my Target said 85 lumens, but I did not think further to glance at the emitter to see if there was actully a Cree inside.


----------



## vestureofblood (Nov 6, 2009)

supasizefries said:


> I recently saw this light again in my local Target. The body has been slightly changed. The old ones were smooth but it looks like the new model has knurling on the body.


 
As a matter of fact the ones I picked up last night have knurled bodies.




I was not interested in these lights at the regular price, for the most part they remind me of a high end DX light, but on sale they are a GREAT purchase. 

For me pros are
Knurling from tip to tale.
Cree X lamp comes factory, mine appears to be maybe WC ish color?




HOP reflector. While mine does not have the absolute perfect beam I have heard others report it is still nice, a good combination of flood and throw.




2C in a short very nice looking body.
Forward click 
The body (around the head) is very thick aluminum.
This light is also going to be very easy to mod, would be great for beginners. All you do is take off the head, and unscrew the ring that holds the led and driver in place. Drive/emitter swap is easy.
Other than needing lube badly the treads are good.

Only cons for me are
Batteries have a slight rattle. (not hard to fix though)
Threads badly need lube.
Finish is a little bit slippery even with knurling, but to be expected with cheap lights.
Driver could be 2 or 3 mode.
And the "heat sink" leaves a bit to be desired.

Even holding this 1mm thick piece of tin?? in my hand and calling it a "heatsink" makes me:laughing: giggle.





So if a person wanted to do any serious mod to this light that would have to be the first thing to go.

I will say that in combination with the led star, running at the low output this light is factory it is more than sufficient. I did not unwire the emitter to find out how much current it sees, but current flow from the cells is .74A 
Here is a beam shot VS 3AA minmag led. 
minimag (tight focus) on left RR on right.




In a real life situation there is in my opinion about a 20-25% percent greater brightness from the RR than the mini.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Nov 6, 2009)

ryball said:


> The lanterns I picked up were still in the K2 package but were green bodied and had crees. fyi.


 
I am very interested in these RR K-2 lanterns, but the run-time was somewhat disappointing,

I assume the Cree are much better, is there a way to tell the difference on the peg between the K-2 and the Cree? Is it the green body, or a reference to the number of lumens?


----------



## darknessemitter (Nov 6, 2009)

Backpacker Light said:


> I am very interested in these RR K-2 lanterns, but the run-time was somewhat disappointing,
> 
> I assume the Cree are much better, is there a way to tell the difference on the peg between the K-2 and the Cree? Is it the green body, or a reference to the number of lumens?


 
As far as I know, the Cree version generally had a light green body while the version with the actual K2 emitter had a black body. 

Also, you can just barely see the led between the lid of the lantern and the frosted part of the internal diffuser. You really can't see much, but I was able to see parts of the cree, part of the metal ring, a bit of the chip, while it was still in the package.


----------



## kwalker (Nov 6, 2009)

I own three of these lights and would like to try my first mod for improvement. Can you veterens recommend some DX parts?
Thanks


----------



## vestureofblood (Nov 7, 2009)

kwalker said:


> I own three of these lights and would like to try my first mod for improvement. Can you veterens recommend some DX parts?
> Thanks


 
HI kwalker,

I too am currently working on some changes for mine. I will tell you one thing if you are planning to go super bright with this you may want to plan on modding the heat sink. At the very least getting some flat bar aluminum and adding a piece of it to the existing sink. I finished a sleeve for 1x 18650 today and just ran it with the existing driver, it worked great but I would not want to run it for hours like this.

What is your basic plan? Are you going to stick with a single die emitter or jump to a 4 die P7/MCE? Do you want to continue running off 2x C cells or use li-ion?


----------



## Navin_R_Johnson (Nov 9, 2009)

*Anyone else having this issue?*

I bought one of these a couple days ago at Target on sale and really like the style of it. But, I cannot get the light to work with with either my Powerizer or Powerex NiMH C cells. It simply will not turn on. Oddly enough it powers up just fine on Alkalines, really old (10+ years) Panasonic NiCd C cells, or any of my NiMH AA cells in C adapters. There must be something about the NiMH C Cells. High internal resistance or inductance or something that impacts the driver. Really strange. I've tried bypassing the rear clickie and shorting the negative terminal to the housing and it didn't help, so I don't think it is a cell sizing / connectivity issue.

Anyone reverse engineered the driver? It looks so simple I can't help but think changing a resistor here or adding a cap there can really change its characteristics. It would be nice to get it to work with the NiMH C cells and I wouldn't mind driving the LED a bit harder (not too much due to the lack of heatsinking mentioned by another poster).

The driver is a larger diameter than most other lights. Does anyone know a good DX or KD driver to replace the stock one? There is enough room to probably leave the stock one in and rewire to a new small one, so I may try that.

On a side note, I replaced the stock LED (unknown bin) with an R2 WG. My eyes couldn't tell any difference in the output.


----------



## vestureofblood (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Navin,

I have used these with decent results. I have powered leds on alkaline and 2xAA Nimh cells. The output on the 2 nimh cells could have been better but they definitely work. These drivers may be small enough to run a pair of them in there but I have not attempt that yet.


----------



## waikingchu (Nov 9, 2009)

I believe it is the nipple on the NIMH that is not making contact with the Flashlight. It happened to me and I'd put a small tin plate to enlarge the contact area and it solved the problem. I also had the same problem with the Lowes 2C..Once I made the contact area wider either using a magnet or some tin it worked.


----------



## vestureofblood (Nov 10, 2009)

waikingchu said:


> I believe it is the nipple on the NIMH that is not making contact with the Flashlight. It happened to me and I'd put a small tin plate to enlarge the contact area and it solved the problem. I also had the same problem with the Lowes 2C..Once I made the contact area wider either using a magnet or some tin it worked.


 
I too modified the POS contact of mine in order to use a spacer/sleeve and 1 18650. The + contact is counter sunk into the plastic. So I remove a small amount of the plastic to allow a wider contact surface.


----------



## Navin_R_Johnson (Nov 10, 2009)

Yup. That was it. The plastic shoulders near the positive nub were in the way. A little razor blade work and it's all better. Thanks guys!


----------



## TheInvader (Nov 14, 2009)

Picked up a NF2C at Target for $11 open package, till lady let me open and check that it works.

It's slightly beating a Fenix LD01 on high (80 lms) so it's not putting out more than 90 for me on the 2015 duracell C's that came in the package with it.
Also threw two Duracell Precharged AA's with playing cards as spacers in it, it's dimmer.

Any ideas on removing the star? (it's a cree Q4 worth $5, i'll put it in my Soli some day).


----------



## jefierro (Nov 16, 2009)

I got one of these for clearance price of $13.9x at Target and I love it, I love the idea of a long lasting C Lamp. Kinda makes me wonder way aren't so many outthere with 5000mAh easely acheabable for NiMH in this size with monstrous loads capabilities, and very comfortable circumference size for a better grip, alkaline easily accessible as AA are, only downfall I see is the weight but still is manageable, I can see a better market for emergency lights around the house, with better capacity than AA or super bright lamps that could be drained in 10-15 min without damaging the cells with solid light or warning beacons... naa I don't think so, they are to heavy, but still I do like the extra everything in them.


----------



## scottvl (Nov 29, 2009)

Just picked up three of these at the dearborn target on ford rd for $6.87, there were 4 left and I don't think they will be much cheaper before there gone. Picked up one for myself and two for christmas gift addons, preety dam good light fot 7 bucks. go get them while you can.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 29, 2009)

scottvl said:


> Just picked up three of these at the dearborn target on ford rd for $6.87, there were 4 left and I don't think they will be much cheaper before there gone. Picked up one for myself and two for christmas gift addons, preety dam good light fot 7 bucks. go get them while you can.



Dang, that's a freaking bargain! I would have picked up all of them for that price. Great Christmas presents for non-flashaholics.


----------



## flashlite (Nov 30, 2009)

I wonder if these will ever be re-stocked when the current stock is gone. The three Target stores near me have been out of stock on all River Rock lights for weeks. The UPC tags aren't even there anymore. Does anyone know of another source? It's hard to even track down the manufacturer/importer.


----------

